# Nations from above



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

FREKI said:


> Cool pics guys!
> 
> It's not seperated.. all the major islands are connected by bridges... you can drive non stop from Sweden to Germany trough DK...
> 
> ...



Hey is Zealand in Holland New Zealand's namesake?
:cheers:


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

New Zealand is named after the Dutch Zeeland (or Zealand in English). Which is part of the Netherlands. Zealand was after Holland the most powerful province when "New Zealand" it was discovered. Just as Australia was named "New Holland" until it fanished in favor of the name nowadays. 

It has nothing to do with the Danish Zealand.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

This is Turkey (Thrace + Anatolia)









Marmara (my region)


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

*Portugal*


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

Wuppeltje said:


> New Zealand is named after the Dutch Zeeland (or Zealand in English). Which is part of the Netherlands. Zealand was after Holland the most powerful province when "New Zealand" it was discovered. Just as Australia was named "New Holland" until it fanished in favor of the name nowadays.
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Danish Zealand.


Oh Yes! The Dutch Zeeland...We were initially named "Nouvelle Zelande"


----------



## Qaabus (Aug 4, 2006)

Like hell it was. Why would the Dutch name something in the language of their arch enemy of the time. New Zealand was named Nieuw Zeeland, like it still is today in Dutch.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

I know its nations from above, but anyways....

*North-Western Europe around 10,000 BC*










*Miocene period (20 mio years ago)*









*Paleogene period (50 mio years ago)*









*Cretaceous perios (100 mio years ago)*









Other historical maps are too dodgy! hno:


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

I will post about my region, the Canary Islands in Spain 

-Lanzarote: the black land you see covering most of the island is volcanic fields from the huge eruptions of 1730-1736, the "Mountains of the Fire" or "Timanfaya". The important cities and the turistic zones are in the east-southeast coast











-Fuerteventura: extremly desert island, with coastal regions under 100mm, is a piece of the Saharan desert in the Ocean. The yellows regions in the northeast and south are covered with fine sand wich conform beautiful beachs











-Gran Canaria: my island.











-Tenerife: the greatest of the Archipelago. Note the contrast between the green north and the dry south, in the middle of the island the "Peak of Teide" (highest of Spain) and the "Caldera de las Cañadas" in a mountaineous desertical enviroment. To the northeast the capital conurbation and to the southwest the tourist city











-La Gomera: a tortuous geography organized around the high central plain, wich is covered by a lush cloud forest, the Laurisilva of "Garajonay National Park" The humans are stablished in the bottom of the gullies and note here too the dry south











-La Palma: the beatiful island, most rainy and green of the Canaries, extensive forests cover it. Have two different portions: to the north the old with "Caldera de Taburiente" in the centre, from here took the geologist the term for the vulcanology. To the south the newest one, "Cumbre Vieja" with a lot of volcanoes in the middle. The human be is mainly settled in the middle of boths.











-El Hierro: the smallest and youngest, an impressive landslide can be seen in the north plus another smallest in the southeast. Here live only 10000 persons












Two more of the hole Archipelago

Our "Desert Storm"









A nice but hot day surelly


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

Qaabus said:


> Like hell it was. Why would the Dutch name something in the language of their arch enemy of the time. New Zealand was named Nieuw Zeeland, like it still is today in Dutch.


Yep! Thats the one


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Israel


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

One more.

Islamabad & Rawalpindi from Satellite.

Organized into Squares = Islamabad

Sprawling & Messy = Rawalpindi

Blue Water = Rawal Lake

:colgate:


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

Lebanon:


















Beirut:




































City of Jounieh:


















Lebanese Coastline:









Bekaa Valley:


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico









Mexico City


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

:uh: WOW! Mexico city...


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

how can i take pic from google earth?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

La Gomera Island must be weird from the ground : what a great contrast between the green high plain and the southern coast! Oh, and is that nasty black grey spot to the east of Karachi industrial pollution?


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Oh, and is that nasty black grey spot to the east of Karachi industrial pollution?


Actually that grey spot IS the city of Karachi. Its grey as its Built Up. The rest are undeveloped areas & Mangroves, thats why they're brown & green.



Intoxication said:


> *Karachi, Pakistan's Commercial and Financial Capital:*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

No, I am talking about the small dark area just north of the mangrove to the east of the city.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

:yes:


----------

